# POKEMON NEW HAX!



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

A 650 PKMN HAXXXX!!!!!!​(SECRET BONUS PKMN INCLUDED)​*HOENN RED SHNING BLUE GLITTERIG EMERALD FIRE GOLD BLACK PURL OPS*​*ULTIMATE BETA V1.0 PACH!*​


Thanx to [m]Black-Ice[/m] 4 epic box art ​

*THE PACH IS REDDY!!!!!*
WWW.MEGAUPLOAD.COM/?dEPICPOKEMANPREPACHAXXORZROM.RAWR
PREPACHED Rom QUIK GET IT B4 A ST000PID MOD SEES IT
THX VAMPIER LIED!​
*THIS IS NOT LIEK UR EVERYDAY POKEMON HAX THIS IS DIFFRENT JUST WAIT N SEE ITS BE BETTAR THAN ALL THE OTHER HAXXES!!!!*

*UPDAETS: *

RYDIAN MAEDED THE BANNER!  PACH PROGRESS NOW 80%!




*THANX RYDIAN!!*
*RYDIAN SCREENSHOTZZ*


Spoiler



























































*POKEFLUTE COMPLETED THE MAP OF KANTO!  iT IS NOW 95% FINISHED!*

*SCREENSHOTS: *
*BY BrightNeko*


Spoiler








BY DarkStriker


Spoiler











*OK GUIZE WE HAV NEW SPRITE OF SECRET LEGENDARY POKEYMANZ...MEW9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANX TO 325atk N SignZ*


Spoiler











*AND PHEAR ZOA COOKED SOMETHING*


Spoiler











*OMG NEW SPRITE BY ALPHAMULE!!!*


Spoiler











*NEW UPDATED SPRITES!!!*
ASH - BY RIYAZ
MAY - BY RIYAZ
BROCK - BY RIYAZ
PROFESSER - BY DARKSTRIKER
NEW POKEYMANZ - BY LINK615

*PACH PROGRESS:* 9000%

*RELEASE DATE:* NEXT WEEK???


LOOKING FOR SPRITE HAXXORZ N TRNZLATING HALP PLZ!!!!!

I HAZ SOME PROGRUHMS THAT CAN TRANZLATE PM ME IF YOU WANT TO HELP N ILL SEND U THE TRANSLATON TOOLS

WHEN THE PASH IS READY IM UPLOAD THE FULLY PACHED Rom

*LINK TO Rom*
COMING SOON ON MEGAUPLODE BECAUSE ST00PID MODS DELETED MY FILETRIP ACCUNT ;o;


Spoiler



MODS R *STOOOOPID* 



*CREDITS:*
[m]Castiel[/m] - Projct Leadur / jOKer of Hax
[m]Mchief298[/m] - Queen of England
[m]Pingouin7[/m] - English to English Tranzltr
[m]Phoenix Goddess[/m] - Haxxor / Pach Leakr
[m]ShinyLatios[/m] - Haxx0r N Beta Tetser
[m]Rydian[/m] - Banner - 80% project credit / Spritez Editer
[m]Black-Ice[/m] - Boxart / King of Hax
[m]raulpica[/m] - Sprite Editor
[m]BrightNeko[/m] - Muzic Editor
[m]pokefloote[/m] - Map Edtur
[m]alphamule[/m] - Script/Map Editor
Data - Script/Map Editer
[m]324atk[/m] - Mewthreezz Idea
[m]SignZ[/m] - Creator of Mew9000 Sprite
[m]FireGrey[/m] - Programr
[m]SinHarvest24[/m] - Beta Testur
Whale - Maskot
[m]TwinRetro[/m] - Bettta Testur
[m]Flame[/m] - Beta Testr
[m]The Catboy[/m] - Beta Tesster / Queen of Hax
[m]Fear Zoa[/m] - Offishul Chef
[m]Dter ic[/m] - Muzik Editur
[m]alphamule[/m] - COD Sprite Haxxer
[m]riyaz[/m] - Crown3DS Chinpokemon Haker / Spritez Hakr
[m]Vampire Lied[/m] - Tranzlatur
[m]KazoWAR[/m] - Betta Testr Playur
[m]DarkStriker[/m] - Sprit Haxer
[m]Link615[/m] - Sprit Haxer / Betta Testr
[m]triassic911[/m] - Moral Suport
[m]Janthran[/m] - Betatest
[m]Narayan[/m] - Jax of Hax


*TOOLZ N RESORCES*
MICOSOFT WORD (FOR OPENING Rom)
MS PAINT (FOR EDITING SPRITEZ)
GOOGUL TRANLATE (FOR TRANSLASHUNS LOL)
VALWINATOR DS (FOR REFINING TRANZLATONS)



Spoiler: *INSTRUCTIONS* 



Use this thread to parody every stupid post you've ever seen in a Pokemon hack thread.  Think of it as an outlet to vent your rage and frustration at the weekly Pokemon hacks created by Poken00bs.

This thread is dedicated to all existing Pokemon hacks on GBAtemp, as well as the hundreds of Pokemon hacks that will undoubtedly continue to flood the NDS - ROM Hacking and Translations subforum in years to come.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 12, 2012)

This idea was obviously stolen..


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> This idea was obviously stolen..


No it wasn't


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 12, 2012)

..and I'm the queen of England. Prominently pouncing around, thank you.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 12, 2012)

I can help with translating English into English, but you will have to translate first and give me the translated text, is that okay with you?


----------



## pokefloote (May 12, 2012)

i was going to do this earlier, lmao


a hack i mean. with all the regions in it.
i'm at 0% right now but i should be done by august 2012


----------



## alphamule (May 12, 2012)

All you have to do is make an AI that plays through the games and records all the possible map positions, battle engine behaviour, music, and so on as it plays.  Then just have it create the game for you based on having all of the Pokemon games working as one.  Pretty simple - I'm sure I can get my friend Data to help me do it overnight.


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2012)

I can make a banner for you if you want, but of course I'll need 80% of the project credit.


----------



## raulpica (May 12, 2012)

If you add me as the strongest trainer in-game I'll edit 2 sprites for you

_I haven't ever edited sprites and I probably won't know how to do it anyway, but I just want to be in the game_


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

So....
Whens the patch ?


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I can make a banner for you if you want, but of course I'll need 80% of the project credit.


SUMBDY PLZ MAEK ME GAEM COVER GRAFIK I'LL GIVE U BANNER CREDIT


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> ..and I'm the queen of England. Prominently pouncing around, thank you.





Pingouin7 said:


> I can help with translating English into English, but you will have to translate first and give me the translated text, is that okay with you?





pokefloote said:


> i was going to do this earlier, lmao
> 
> a hack i mean. with all the regions in it.
> i'm at 0% right now but i should be done by august 2012





Rydian said:


> I can make a banner for you if you want, but of course I'll need 80% of the project credit.





raulpica said:


> If you add me as the strongest trainer in-game I'll edit 2 sprites for you
> 
> _I haven't ever edited sprites and I probably won't know how to do it anyway, but I just want to be in the game_


SRY 4 DOUBLEPOST BUT NOW WE HAZ PROJEKT TEAM


----------



## Black-Ice (May 12, 2012)

I WILL MAKE YOU EPIC BOXART
Edit:





I got skillz 
So i know you guys has been working on dis for ages now and im waiting so long 4 this haks.
So is a patch out nao?
If not can you release a beta?
If not can you update?


----------



## BrightNeko (May 12, 2012)

I can change the music to sound like music.


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

DOES ANYBDY KNOES WHEN PACH WILL BE OUT?????


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 12, 2012)

THIS PACH SUKS I CANT GET CHEATS TO WURK


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> THIS PACH SUKS I CANT GET CHEATS TO WURK


LOL NO U

TROLL


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

SRY AGAIN DBLPOST AGAIN BUT RYDIAN CAN U PLZ MAEK BANNER SO I CAN UPDATE OP?

WEN U MAEK THE BANNER THE PROJECT WILL BE 80% COMPLETE!!!


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I WILL MAKE YOU EPIC BOXART
> 
> 
> So i know you guys has been working on dis for ages now and im waiting so long 4 this haks.
> ...


THX 4 EPICBOX ART WELL ADD U TO CREDITS

WAITING FOR THE BANNER FROM RYDIAN SO I CAN UPDATE 



BrightNeko said:


> I can change the music to sound like music.


THX ADDED YOU TO THE TEAM TOO 

*EDIT*
OPPS TRIPPLE POST LOL


----------



## BrightNeko (May 12, 2012)

the patch will be out when boku no pico gets a sequel


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 12, 2012)

Cool, can u pach send at [email protected], ples? thx

oh, u send rom 2. thx


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2012)

;o;
That is all


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 12, 2012)

THERS A BUG WIT CHARMANDRRR HE DOESNT WANT TO DIGIVOLV!!!!!!!!! HEEEEELP MEEEEEE


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 12, 2012)

IM DOEN WITH TRASNLATION I SENT I NPM


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 12, 2012)

here is a screenshot of the PC with new music


----------



## raulpica (May 13, 2012)

can i have prepatched SMOR (backwards) ?


----------



## Densetsu (May 13, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> THERS A BUG WIT CHARMANDRRR HE DOESNT WANT TO DIGIVOLV!!!!!!!!! HEEEEELP MEEEEEE


OK YOUR NOW OFFISHEL BETA TESTER KTHX



Pingouin7 said:


> IM DOEN WITH TRASNLATION I SENT I NPM


OK THX PLEAZ RUN TRANZLTSHUN THRU VALWINATOR TOOL




Rydian said:


> Banner





BrightNeko said:


> here is a screenshot of the PC with new music


I ADDED THEM TO THE OP THX!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 13, 2012)

i dnt no da langeege or how 2 romhack but i can do this hack 2 make da game playable and compreehansable.
u can help, but dun criticise me.


----------



## Densetsu (May 13, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> i dnt no da langeege or how 2 romhack but i can do this hack 2 make da game playable and compreehansable.
> u can help, but dun criticise me.


OK U CAN BE RomHAXER TOO


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 13, 2012)

GUIZE CN I BETTA TEST PLZ


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 13, 2012)

thx ill opon the files in microsoft word


----------



## Densetsu (May 13, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> GUIZE CN I BETTA TEST PLZ


YES U MAY ILL ADD U TO CREDITS IN THE OP 

LOOKING FOR MOAR SPRITE EDITURZ N HAXXERZ N TRANSZLTAR PLZ PM ME GUISE


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2012)

one time i totally changed the color of a pixel in mspaint

so i can edit any sprite


----------



## alphamule (May 13, 2012)

Whats?!  No credit to me and Data for our hard work making new scripts and maps?  OK that's it, I'm branching to a new version! 



_Seriously though, if someone were to create a game engine that just happens to work well with Pokemon games and saves but doesn't actually modify an existing ROM... that would be interesting.  And no, not some general-purpose game tool like RPG Maker.  Pokemon Red's been decompiled to death so this is more than possible for the gen 1 games on the Gameboy, BTW._


----------



## 324atk (May 13, 2012)

GUYZ WHERE IZ TEH MEWTHREEZZ  U SHULD ADD THEM DENSETSU!! I DEMEND KREDIT 4 DIS IDEA!!


----------



## signz (May 13, 2012)

324atk said:


> GUYZ WHERE IZ TEH MEWTHREEZZ  U SHULD ADD THEM DENSETSU!! I DEMEND KREDIT 4 DIS IDEA!!


Nah, fuck mewthree. That's so 1998. Densetsu should add Mew9000, which would be Mewtwo with red eyes and metal parts instead of the purple tail. Maybe half face in metal. Or full.. Ah, fuck it, make it fully metal and new form and shit.




THUZ MEW9000 WAZ BORN


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

Hey so the last comment was ages ago.
If the project dead???
CAN SMBOOODY COMMENT PLZZ


----------



## FireGrey (May 13, 2012)

i am now to programing but i will be you programer please?


----------



## Densetsu (May 13, 2012)

alphamule said:


> Whats?!  No credit to me and Data for our hard work making new scripts and maps?  OK that's it, I'm branching to a new version!


NO U NEVR SED U WUZ ON THE TEAM ILL ADD U NOW TO OP



SignZ said:


> 324atk said:
> 
> 
> > GUYZ WHERE IZ TEH MEWTHREEZZ  U SHULD ADD THEM DENSETSU!! I DEMEND KREDIT 4 DIS IDEA!!
> ...


THATS PIC IS EPIC LOL GET IT EPIC HAS PIC IN IT SO ITS E-PIC HAHAHA



Black-Ice said:


> Hey so the last comment was ages ago.
> If the project dead???
> CAN SMBOOODY COMMENT PLZZ


LOL PROJCET IS NOT DEAD JUST LOOK ABOVE WE GOT A NEW SCIPT N MAP EDITOR LOL N NEW POKEYMANZ SPRITE MEW9000 WILL BE INSERTED BY RAULPICA



FireGrey said:


> i am now to programing but i will be you programer please?


YES


----------



## pokefloote (May 13, 2012)

I FINSHED THE FRST MAP OF KANTO I JUST NEED TO INSERT IT AND PROGRAM IT INTO THE GAME

MIGHT AS WELL LABEL THE PROJECT AS ALMOST FINISHED


----------



## Densetsu (May 13, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> I FINSHED THE FRST MAP OF KANTO I JUST NEED TO INSERT IT AND PROGRAM IT INTO THE GAME
> 
> MIGHT AS WELL LABEL THE PROJECT AS ALMOST FINISHED


OK IM UPDAET THE OP TO 95% BUT IM JUST GUESSTIMATING LOL


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 13, 2012)

I CAN HALP MAKE NEW POKEMON TO HAX IN THIS HAX EN I CEN ALSO HELP BAET TEST THIS HAX CAN I HALP BEET TETS HAX?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> I CAN HALP MAKE NEW POKEMON TO HAX IN THIS HAX EN I CEN ALSO HELP BAET TEST THIS HAX CAN I HALP BEET TETS HAX?


I RAISED YOU TO SPEAK PROPERLY


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 13, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > I CAN HALP MAKE NEW POKEMON TO HAX IN THIS HAX EN I CEN ALSO HELP BAET TEST THIS HAX CAN I HALP BEET TETS HAX?
> ...


Sorry, reading others made an age-old instinct rise. it's normal again now.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyLatios said:
> ...


good good.
We'll back on topic here
I Think ME AND MA SHINY LATIOS SHOULD CAMEO IN THIS HAX.
ALSO I DEMAND PATCH BY TOMORO!!


----------



## Densetsu (May 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > I CAN HALP MAKE NEW POKEMON TO HAX IN THIS HAX EN I CEN ALSO HELP BAET TEST THIS HAX CAN I HALP BEET TETS HAX?
> ...



OK I HAVE A SPITE WE CAN USE FOR BLACK ICE


Spoiler: BLACK ICE












OH N I HAVE A SPRITE WE CAN USE FOR SHINY LATINO CAMEO



Spoiler: SHINY LATINO









IS THIS LATINOS SHIRT SHINY ENOUGH?

I FOUND SOME SHINIER (OILED) LATINAS WE CAN USE FOR SPRITEZ BUT THERE DISGUSTING N HAVE BOOBYS N OTHER DIRTY STUF MY MOM WILL GROUND ME IF SHE SEES IT 



WE'RE 95% FINISHED WITH THE PACH SO MABY IT WILL BE READY BY TOMORO BUT I HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE HAXXERZ TO ADD U IN THE GAEM LOL


----------



## Rydian (May 14, 2012)

I think that shirt's too shiny for this hack.

We don't want people getting boners too soon.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 14, 2012)

Iz the full patch ready yet? Do u kno when it will be ready? I _*CAN'T*_ wait!


----------



## Densetsu (May 14, 2012)

IM GOING ON VACATION SO THE PROJECT IS ON HOLD UNTIL I GET BACK SRY GUIZE DONT FLAME ME


----------



## Rydian (May 14, 2012)

I was taking a dump one day with my iphone my parents bought me and discovered the wonders of internet porn, so there will be no more spirte edits.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> IM GOING ON VACATION SO THE PROJECT IS ON HOLD UNTIL I GET BACK SRY GUIZE DONT FLAME ME


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 14, 2012)

SHINYLATIOS USED FLAMETHROWER


----------



## FireGrey (May 14, 2012)

does anyone now how 2 learn the c?


----------



## Rydian (May 14, 2012)

I think you just need to follow some youtube tutorials.  You'll be an expert in a few hours or so.

At least I was, but then again I'm still in middle school but I'm computer smart and that makes me more awesome isn't that funny?


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2012)

CAN I BE A BETA TESTER!


CAN I


CAN i PLEASE













ill get some chicks to suck your dick.


----------



## FireGrey (May 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I think you just need to follow some youtube tutorials.  You'll be an expert in a few hours or so.
> 
> At least I was, but then again I'm still in middle school but I'm computer smart and that makes me more awesome isn't that funny?


oh how do you be smart computer?


----------



## Densetsu (May 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> CAN I BE A BETA TESTER!
> 
> CAN I
> 
> ...


i ADDED U BUT EWW i DONT WANT STUPID CHICKS TO TOUCH MY PARTS THATS DISCUSTING


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2012)

DUED WTF Y IS IT NOT RELESAD YET!


----------



## pokefloote (May 14, 2012)

I NO WE SAED PACH RELEESE TOMOROW BUT WE NEED MORE TIME
HDD GOT WIPED


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 14, 2012)

ITS BEEN 2 HRS SNCE LAST UPDATE PROJECT MUST BE DED GUIZE


----------



## Densetsu (May 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> DUED WTF Y IS IT NOT RELESAD YET!


BCUZ U NO SENT ME ENGLISH TO ENGRISH TO VALWIN TRANZLATN YET 

HURRY UP WITH THE TRNSZASHUN!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 14, 2012)

Is it ready yet? Can I play this on my PS3, too?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2012)

guise i like cabbage


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2012)

when the game will be finish? 

o no double post


----------



## DarkStriker (May 16, 2012)

WILL WE BE ABLE TO CHOOSE THIS ONE AS A STARTER?!?!


Spoiler











I HEARD THAT HE GOT SOME KEWL NINJA SKILLS!


----------



## Densetsu (May 16, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> WILL WE BE ABLE TO CHOOSE THIS ONE AS A STARTER?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WILL BE IN MY NEXT ROMHAXX: 

POKEMON NINJA BLACK!!!


----------



## jarejare3 (May 16, 2012)

You guys are just hopeless...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> So....
> Whens the patch ?


Pach


----------



## DarkStriker (May 16, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> You guys are just hopeless...


This is salcation. The true Pokemon Hack everyone dreamt of doing.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, I leaked your patch. But you abandoned it anyway, so it's fine


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 16, 2012)

OMFG GAIS! I HAVE THE LASTEST VERSION! IS SO SICKKKKK!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

I THINK DIS PACHE SHOD HAV ALIENZ!!
MIKAEL BAY!!


----------



## Densetsu (May 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > So....Whens the patch ?
> ...


LOL LERN 2 SPELL U IDIOTS ITS PACHE THE E IS SILENT



DarkStriker said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are just hopeless...
> ...


ITS THE UTIMATE HAX JAR JAR



Phoenix Goddess said:


> Sorry, I leaked your patch. But you abandoned it anyway, so it's fine


RAGEQUIT 



Mchief298 said:


> OMFG GAIS! I HAVE THE LASTEST VERSION! IS SO SICKKKKK!!


OK SAVE THE PACHE CUZ I HAD EVERYTHING ON MY USB FLASH DRIVE BUT IT GOT CORRUPTED


----------



## Densetsu (May 16, 2012)

I WANT TO RECRUIT THIS GUY 4 HELP MY PACH
http://gbatemp.net/t...-white-editing/

*EDIT*
PACHE


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 16, 2012)

K IS SAYVD ON MAH FLOPPEH


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2012)

Hey gys I thnk tis projct ded I am gna continu and tack all credit fro meself


----------



## Densetsu (May 17, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Hey gys I thnk tis projct ded I am gna continu and tack all credit fro meself


OK PLZ TAEK OVER 4 ME CUZ I HAVE TOO MUCH HOMEWORKS N GROUNDED FOR LOOKING AT BOOBYS ON MY COMPTER KTHX 

ADDED U AS PROJECT LEADR TO THE OP


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 17, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Hey gys I thnk tis projct ded I am gna continu and tack all credit fro meself



Can I leak your patch, too?


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gys I thnk tis projct ded I am gna continu and tack all credit fro meself
> ...



*THNKS MAN I TINK IMMA START A KNEW TOPIC TO LET PPL NO MAH PRGRSS. IM 98% DONE ALRDY ND CHNGED BULBASR TO FIRE TYPE. PRE COOL EH? * 


Phoenix Goddess said:


> Can I leak your patch, too?



*YEH I TINK IMMA STOP SOON THO AS SKOOL IS GETNG OVRWHELMING ND I JUST DNT RLLY FEEL INTO IT ANYMORE*


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 17, 2012)

I microwaved some cheap ramen noodles once can I be official chef?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Densetsu (May 17, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I microwaved some cheap ramen noodles once can I be official chef?


YES


----------



## Dter ic (May 17, 2012)

helllo
my englis is not mah 1st langage so ples forgiv me.
I thin this patch needs wubwub as backgrong musc so it maks this hack mor awwsume and maks this gaem difrent from other lam haks 
Ples sensi add this musc to the gym battls 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AptOvJIc19k


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

NOAPE
I HAS BEST MUSIXZ HERE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGSS-u9P4KU&feature=related


----------



## alphamule (May 17, 2012)

Ah, screw it!  Let's just make a Call of Duty hack instead - I'm sure it'll sell!


----------



## GameWinner (May 18, 2012)

WHY THIS GAME SO COMPLICATED!?!?!?!?
I CANT GET PIKCHU TOOO SHINKA!


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 18, 2012)

Look what I cooked!


----------



## Coto (May 18, 2012)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!

This made my day.... XDD


----------



## Densetsu (May 18, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> helllo
> my englis is not mah 1st langage so ples forgiv me.
> I thin this patch needs wubwub as backgrong musc so it maks this hack mor awwsume and maks this gaem difrent from other lam haks
> Ples sensi add this musc to the gym battls





Black-Ice said:


> NOAPE
> I HAS BEST MUSIXZ HERE


U 2 CAN POKEBATTLE WINNER DECIDES WICH SONG GOES INTO THE PATSH



alphamule said:


> Ah, screw it!  Let's just make a Call of Duty hack instead - I'm sure it'll sell!


OK ILL CHANGE TEH NAEM OF THE HAK BUT I NEED COD SPRITES PLZ

HAX NAME CHANGED TO HOENN RED SHNING BLUE GLITTERIG EMERALD FIRE GOLD BLACK OPS



Fear Zoa said:


> Look what I cooked!


KEWL ILL ADD IT TO THE OP NOW THE PACHE IS 99% THANKS TO U



Coto said:


> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!
> 
> This made my day.... XDD


DO U WANT TO HAX THE SPRITEZ. IS OK IF U DONT NOW HOW TO HAX CUZ U CAN USE A PROGUM TO HELP U HAK OPEN THE Rom IN MICOSOFT WORD


----------



## jarejare3 (May 18, 2012)

I take back what I said, You guys are beyond redemption.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

IM GONNA HELP WITH THIS HAX IM GOnNA MAKE THIS pLAY ON THE 3ds


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 18, 2012)

WEIT U DIDNT SEND ME TE TRENSHLEIZON TOOL HOW DID I TRENSHLATE!?


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> WEIT U DIDNT SEND ME TE TRENSHLEIZON TOOL HOW DID I TRENSHLATE!?



OPEN THE ROMS ON WORD AND EDIT WITH G00GLE TRANSLATE


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 18, 2012)

Then give 2 me 2 leak et


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Then give 2 me 2 leak et



DOWNLOAD FROM THE POKEMONHAX BAY


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Mandem be wanting dat pache doe


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 18, 2012)

we only nedz one moar percents gaiz 

maybe we borrow from crown3ds


----------



## pokefloote (May 19, 2012)

AGHHH REPLACE SPRITE IS TOO HARD I'lL jUsT rEpLaCe EVERYTHING WITH NOODLES THAT'S KAWAII RIGHT


----------



## Densetsu (May 19, 2012)

riyaz said:


> IM GONNA HELP WITH THIS HAX IM GOnNA MAKE THIS pLAY ON THE 3ds


OK I ADDED U AS CROWN3DS CHINPOKEMON HAKER



riyaz said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > WEIT U DIDNT SEND ME TE TRENSHLEIZON TOOL HOW DID I TRENSHLATE!?
> ...


AFTER THAT USE VALWINATOR DS


----------



## Densetsu (May 19, 2012)

GAIZ I JUST ADDED RESORCES SEXSHUN TO THE OP IF ANYONE WANTS TO USE THE TOOLS TO HELP WITH THIS HAX

*EDIT*
OPPS DBL POST LOLZ


----------



## alphamule (May 19, 2012)

Hey, I made a new Mr. Mime sprite.  This'll look great once we hack it into the game!


----------



## KazoWAR (May 19, 2012)

will pokemon follow you? if not i vote for them too folow you because it was in heart gold soulssilver


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

*Looks in thread*
*Leaves thread*


----------



## thegame07 (May 19, 2012)

Why isn't this released yet? Don't you think you've had enough time to make it already? You owe us! 

Starting to think this project will never be released


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 19, 2012)

GAIS!!! RELEASE DATE IS FEBRUARY 32, 2014! IS OFFISHUL CHEK THE SITE YO!


----------



## Vampire Lied (May 19, 2012)

I want to help translate but I'm having trouble downloading your translation tool. Can't find Google translate in Google search.
BTW, anyone who wants prepache Rom PM me.
I uploaded it to Megaupload.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 19, 2012)

GAIZ GAIZ! I Had teh romz n teh patches n everythin but this stoopid whalee ate them!


----------



## KazoWAR (May 19, 2012)

Can i be a beta tester? I wont really look for bugs or glitches i just want to play the game early.


----------



## Densetsu (May 19, 2012)

KazoWAR said:


> will pokemon follow you? if not i vote for them too folow you because it was in heart gold soulssilver


MABY THE HAXXERS CAN PROGRAM IT


thegame07 said:


> Why isn't this released yet? Don't you think you've had enough time to make it already? You owe us!
> 
> Starting to think this project will never be released


DUDE ASK VAMPIER LIDE HE LEAKED THE PACH TO MU


Vampire Lied said:


> I want to help translate but I'm having trouble downloading your translation tool. Can't find Google translate in Google search.
> BTW, anyone who wants prepache Rom PM me.
> I uploaded it to Megaupload.


OK PLZ SEND MU Rom LINK N ILL PUT IT IN THE OP

THE TRANSLZYION TOOLS EASY TOO FIND IF U NEED HELP PM SUM1 MABY ONE OF THE HAKERS OR OTHER TRANSLATERS CAN HELP U


Fear Zoa said:


> GAIZ GAIZ! I Had teh romz n teh patches n everythin but this stoopid whalee ate them!


CAN WE BAN THE WAIL?


KazoWAR said:


> Can i be a beta tester? I wont really look for bugs or glitches i just want to play the game early.


ADDED U TO THE CREDITS


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 19, 2012)

Don't ban the whale, add him to the team!


----------



## Dter ic (May 19, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> GAIS!!! RELEASE DATE IS FEBRUARY 32, 2014! IS OFFISHUL CHEK THE SITE YO!


GOD DAMN IT, WE'LL ALL DIE BY 21 DEC 2012.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2012)

I haz haxed new characters ash : http://www.lolviral.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/hippodude1.png may: http://www.mostphotos.com/preview/577582/crazy-woman.jpg brock: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DilH0VVeOwk/TALOVe_sORI/AAAAAAAAAIg/4isAJ8eXXuM/s1600/old-chinese-man.jpg  I ALSO MADE AN INTRO SONG : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kuhOeihL9o


----------



## Vampire Lied (May 19, 2012)

EPIC PREPACH ROM LINK THAT IMMA GET BANNEZ FOR, BUT FUK IT HERE IT IZ BYTCHEZ!!!:
WWW.MEGAUPLOAD.COM/?dEPICPOKEMANPREPACHAXXORZROM.RAWR
ENJOY!!!!!  
remember to hide this from trolling modz...they'd buncha haterz!


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2012)

Okay I'm back from trying to pick up chicks.

How many percentage points did I miss?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Okay I'm back from trying to pick up chicks.
> 
> How many percentage points did I miss?


OVA 9000


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2012)

Well assuming that the percentage is stored internally as a 32-bit integer (which I assume it is, as Densetsu is world-renowned for fitting every language ever into every ROM hack he's done and you need a hell of a lot of characters to fit Fartese and Nyanese in the same bank), that's not nearly enough to roll it back to 80%.  Given that the highest it needs to be is 100%, I'm assuming a single byte will suffice, but in that case there's the question of if it's signed or not... I mean with unsigned when doing subtraction (for example when beta testers leave so you drop 25% off the mark) you could always just add so it overflows to the right value, but with signed being able to add negative in your input language is easier to deal with mentally so there's the argument for that as well... in either case though in order to rollback to stay 80 you'd need 35 instances, but with 9001 there's a remainder and I'm not su-

Hey look there's some tits in the internet.  I'm going to go check those out.


----------



## pokefloote (May 20, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Well assuming that the percentage is stored internally as a 32-bit integer (which I assume it is, as Densetsu is world-renowned for fitting every language ever into every ROM hack he's done and you need a hell of a lot of characters to fit Fartese and Nyanese in the same bank), that's not nearly enough to roll it back to 80%.  Given that the highest it needs to be is 100%, I'm assuming a single byte will suffice, but in that case there's the question of if it's signed or not... I mean with unsigned when doing subtraction (for example when beta testers leave so you drop 25% off the mark) you could always just add so it overflows to the right value, but with signed being able to add negative in your input language is easier to deal with mentally so there's the argument for that as well... in either case though in order to rollback to stay 80 you'd need 35 instances, but with 9001 there's a remainder and I'm not su-
> 
> Hey look there's some tits in the internet.  I'm going to go check those out.


ths is an engrish forum, plz uz engrish


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Vampire Lied (May 20, 2012)

I got a special surprise for everyone that downloaded my prepache Rom!
I've included a hidden, password protected file in there. It's the 100% fully finished blood of bahamut prepache Rom! That's right bitches! It's been finished for weeks and iz been playing the hell out of it! Here's how to unlock it:
Hook up your crown 3ds and load up the heroes of ruin Rom. Once it crashes, you'll see the master key for 3ds leet haxing on ur screen!
Use that key as the password for the hidden locked rawr file and ur good 2 go! 
Enjoy, and tell no one I leaked the patch.
I renamed it Shining Blood of Emerald Gyrados.
No one on that translation team is smart enough to catch on that I stole it. I mean pffffffffft it took them more than a month to complete it anyway.
n00bz!
Oh yeah, I swear it no a viru. The file is supposed to contain a trojan. That keeps std away when it gets passed around.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2012)

I want to be beta tester!!!!!


----------



## DarkStriker (May 21, 2012)

I spent a night 0.25 hour on this sprite! Here you go! The professor is finally done!


Spoiler


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 22, 2012)

Damnit DS since when are you so good at spriting!?


----------



## Rydian (May 22, 2012)

They googled a youtube tutorial.

I haven't bothered with that.  Youtube's too mainstream.


----------



## Densetsu (May 22, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Don't ban the whale, add him to the team!


OK ILL ADD THE WAIL TO THE OP AS MASCOT


riyaz said:


> I haz haxed new characters ash : http://www.lolviral..../hippodude1.png may: http://www.mostphoto...crazy-woman.jpg brock: http://2.bp.blogspot...chinese-man.jpg  I ALSO MADE AN INTRO SONG :


NAIS WERK DUDE WELL ADD IT TO THE PASHE


Vampire Lied said:


> EPIC PREPACH ROM LINK THAT IMMA GET BANNEZ FOR, BUT FUK IT HERE IT IZ BYTCHEZ!!!:
> WWW.MEGAUPLOAD.COM/?dEPICPOKEMANPREPACHAXXORZROM.RAWR
> ENJOY!!!!!
> remember to hide this from trolling modz...they'd buncha haterz!


TA I DOWNLODE THE LINK IF ITS TAKEN DOWN PM ME AND ILL SEND U THE ROM


The Catboy said:


> I want to be beta tester!!!!!


KEWL I ADDED U TO THE OP


DarkStriker said:


> I spent a night 0.25 hour on this sprite! Here you go! The professor is finally done!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


NICE THIS WILL GO WELL WITH RIYAZ NEW CARACTUR SPRITS I ADDED U TO THE CREDITZ TOO


----------



## Link615 (May 22, 2012)

I WANT HEELP WITH PACHE HERE IS NEW POKEYMANZ




Also, I want to be a beta tester.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 22, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Damnit DS since when are you so good at spriting!?


The moment i hit EoF. Everything became possible.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 22, 2012)

SUCCESSFULY INJECT THE SPRITE!!!! PROGESS SHOULD BE OVER 9000!!!111!!!11!
PROOF WITH SS! PUT AT FRONT PAGE!!!! BIG PROGRESS!


Spoiler











EDIT! THE STORY ALSO HAS A TWIST! THE PROFESSOR BECOMES EVIL AND TRIES TO GRAPE ALL THE KIDS INCLUDING ASH! OH NOES!


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2012)

diz haxx iz s2pd!!

OP STOLE IDEA FROM BLAHBLAH2132!!

also etc772's haxz is bettar!


----------



## triassic911 (May 22, 2012)

I can't help with much, but I can use your banners in my sig.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2012)

It's the best hack ever guys!!!!!


----------



## Dter ic (May 22, 2012)

Hey ninja, who's musiz is gonna be on da patch?


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

As a hacker, I am offend.


----------



## Janthran (May 23, 2012)

Ohey, can I haz betatest?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 23, 2012)

Been watchin u guys 4 ages nao and made an account 2 say you guys r awesome
keep it up man


----------



## Link615 (May 23, 2012)

Put me on the team.


----------



## Rydian (May 23, 2012)

80% credit isn't enough, I'm splitting off onto my own project.


----------



## jarejare3 (May 23, 2012)

Rydian said:


> 80% credit isn't enough, I'm splitting off onto my own project.


JoIn Mine! I gIB U !00 % of CrEdItS~!. I take The 0 % PeRCenT!


----------



## alphamule (May 24, 2012)

Youtube is too hard.  I prefer learning my sprite-editing skills using Pictochat.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2012)

I want to be King of this hack!


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be King of this hack!
> ...


Then I will be the Queen!!!! Deal with it!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


ROYAL FAMILY
ASSEMBLE


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


can i be jack?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Welcome jack.
Welcome to the family


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


it's good to be in the family. especially a royal one.


----------



## Densetsu (May 24, 2012)

Link615 said:


> I WANT HEELP WITH PACHE HERE IS NEW POKEYMANZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FOR AWESUM SPITE I ADDED IT AND MAED U A BETA TESTR


DarkStriker said:


> SUCCESSFULY INJECT THE SPRITE!!!! PROGESS SHOULD BE OVER 9000!!!111!!!11!
> PROOF WITH SS! PUT AT FRONT PAGE!!!! BIG PROGRESS!
> 
> 
> ...


THX ADDED THE SCRNSHOT TO THE OP KTHX


Narayan said:


> diz haxx iz s2pd!!
> 
> OP STOLE IDEA FROM BLAHBLAH2132!!
> 
> also etc772's haxz is bettar!


LOL NO U!


The Catboy said:


> It's the best hack ever guys!!!!!


INORITE


triassic911 said:


> I can't help with much, but I can use your banners in my sig.


OK ADDED U TO THE TEAM WELCOM ABROAD


Dter ic said:


> Hey ninja, who's musiz is gonna be on da patch?


EVERYBUDY'S MUZIZ IS GONNA BE ON THE PACH


machomuu said:


> As a hacker, I am offend.


LOL, NO U


Janthran said:


> Ohey, can I haz betatest?


YES ADDED U TO THE TEAM


Link615 said:


> Put me on the team.


OK


Rydian said:


> 80% credit isn't enough, I'm splitting off onto my own project.


;O;


The Catboy said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


BLACK ICE U ARE THE NEW LEADR OF THIS HAXX AND CATBOY IS THE VICE PREZIDENT


Narayan said:


> can i be jack?


YES NOW UR A JAX OF THIS HAX


----------



## Densetsu (May 24, 2012)

DBLPOST BUT BLACK-ICE IS NOW OWNER OF THIS HAX!!! U CONTROL THE OP


----------



## Janthran (May 24, 2012)

WHEN WILL THE BETATEST START?


----------



## alphamule (May 24, 2012)

Quit asking!  If we think you peons deserve our barely-running program, we're be sure to spam Mediafire links to every email address in the universe. LOL, or useless Megaupload and 4Shared links and get mad when you ask for ones that don't suck.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 24, 2012)

OKAI GAIS I GONE MAKE SUR THIS HAXS IS BEST ONE EVA SO BE SURE TO TELL UR FWRINDS BOUT IT!
CONFIRMED WORKING WITH R4 AND R4I
DOWNLOAD MA CUSTOM WOOD R4 FIRWAARE FROM HERE


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


*cOoL sToRy BrO! cAn I bE jOkEr?*


----------



## Densetsu (May 25, 2012)

OK GAIZ I MAEDED SUM NEW SCREENSHOTS FOR THE PACH




Rydian said:


>


----------



## jarejare3 (May 25, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> OK GAIZ I MAEDED SUM NEW SCREENSHOTS FOR THE PACH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AwEsUm !!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 25, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


OMFG YHHH
THE MOAR THE MERRIER


----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> OK GAIZ I MAEDED SUM NEW SCREENSHOTS FOR THE PACH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Looks very well updated from the first ones!


----------



## alphamule (May 26, 2012)

Will the villains be called Team RIAA?  Or maybe rival teams like Team Pirate (or Anarchy) and Team MPAA (or Movie)?  Or we can use the slightly less stupid translation and use 'Gang' instead of 'Team'?


----------



## pokefloote (May 26, 2012)

GAIZ WE HAVE 11 PAGES NAO

PRACTCALLY INTERNET FAMUS


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2012)

GAIZ GAIZ I have bad newz
I gots letter in teh mails


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> GAIZ GAIZ I have bad newz
> I gots letter in teh mails


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > GAIZ GAIZ I have bad newz
> > I gots letter in teh mails


But they got glitter!


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...


That's not glitter, it's Reggie's ejaculate.  Ever wonder why he's always saying "My body is ready."?


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Don't...don't ask...


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Why the hell is it blu?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Don't...don't ask...


anywayz the main point here is my hax canyt be stoped
Its like totally originalz and better than ninendos ones anywayzs


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't...don't ask...
> ...


But the letters man! They keep coming to my house!


----------



## Densetsu (May 26, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> GAIZ GAIZ I have bad newz
> I gots letter in teh mails
> _
> 
> ...


FUK REGGAE ITS NOT MY FAULT ITS BLACK-ICE ITS HIS PROJEKT NAO!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > GAIZ GAIZ I have bad newz
> ...


OMFG BETRAYAL??!
IM GOIN ON HOLIDAY FRM DIS HAXXS MAN TOO MUCH STRESS


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...


So this is the part where we disappear for a few months while some noob bumps the thread about once a week asking if its done yet?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Densetsu (May 26, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> GAIZ WE HAVE 11 PAGES NAO
> 
> PRACTCALLY INTERNET FAMUS


OMGZORZ 12 PAEGIS NAO!!!!!!11


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2012)

HEY SO WHERES THE PA...
oh wait


----------



## Densetsu (May 27, 2012)

BUMP

WERES DA PACH


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys I got lazy with my patch, so hurry up and post yours so I can hex edit two values and call it mine, or I won't be your friend anymore.


----------



## Densetsu (May 27, 2012)

O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2012)

Fine I didn't want to be your friend anyways.  I'll go hang out with the cool kids on youtube, they have all the 3DS hacks anyways.


----------



## Densetsu (May 27, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Hey guys I got lazy with my patch, so hurry up and post yours so I can hex edit two values and call it mine, or I won't be your friend anymore.


OK WE ALREDY BORROED SUM SCEENSHOTZ FROM UR PROJCT HOPE U DONT MINED


----------



## Densetsu (May 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> *IMPORTANT UPDATE:*
> *I R ON HOLIDAYZ FRM DIS HAX COZ IT STRESSFUL*
> *SORRY IF U PPL EXPECTED SOMETHIN FROM MEH*


*;O;*




Rydian said:


> Fine I didn't want to be your friend anyways.  I'll go hang out with the cool kids on youtube, they have all the 3DS hacks anyways.


*;O;*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 27, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > *IMPORTANT UPDATE:*
> ...


;O; HAVING A GR8 HOLIDAY
I SWEAR I SAW A PIKACHU ;O;


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2012)




----------



## alphamule (May 27, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...


Quick, someone leak the almost-complete beta on pastebin in (MR.)MIME(Nintendo)64 format!

BTW:  I think you can also use paper in one of these: http://www.ricardocorp.com/2012/01/wood-stove-pellets-vs-traditional-fuels/
If the paper gets to be piled too high, you can always use it to keep warm.


----------



## Densetsu (May 27, 2012)

WHERES DA PACH?!




*HAY GUIZE PLZ*​*LIKE IF **U **WANT*​*BLACKICE **2*​*RELEESE **TEH PACH*​*↓↓↓↓*​


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 27, 2012)

I ate it


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 27, 2012)

I played this patch three years ago.

It's the reason why my hair burned all the retinas out of my eyes.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 27, 2012)

13 paguz1!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 29, 2012)

WHILE ON HOLIDAYZ FRM DIS PACHE,
I THINK MAYBE I MAKE A TRAILOR AND WALKTHRU
TO PREVIEW WHAT TO COME JA? SHUD I MAKE ONE, DECISIONS DECISIONS


----------



## Rydian (May 29, 2012)

You should totally use the windows 95 version of movie maker for the trailer, because it's what I've always used and I tried the latest one and it was different and that scared me so it sucks and the old one was better.


----------



## alphamule (May 30, 2012)

Rydian said:


> You should totally use the windows 95 version of movie maker for the trailer, because it's what I've always used and I tried the latest one and it was different and that scared me so it sucks and the old one was better.


You're still using Windows 95for video editing?  TEH LULZ BEGZ U2 STOP!!

Well it could be worse.  Imagine someone using an Amiga or 68K Macintosh.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2012)

*I GT TEH FELLING TIS FORM IS DED LAST POST MDE ON MAR29!!!!*


----------



## Janthran (Jun 9, 2012)

GUIZE
I TRIDE TE BETA AND IZ AMAZIN K
HERE R MOAR SCREENIEZ


Spoiler


----------



## alphamule (Jun 9, 2012)

It's occured to me that we may find these images on Google Image search all over the place in 6 months...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 9, 2012)

Wouldn't be the first time some of my crap has ended up on random sites.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 9, 2012)

O Patches, Patches! wherefore art thou Patches.​

​(I hate Shakespearean writing) ​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> O Patches, Patches! wherefore art thou Patches.​
> 
> 
> ​(I hate Shakespearean writing) ​


I RELEASE PACHE ON MEGAUPLOAD BUT IT HAS SOME USA LOGO ON IT NAO
I THINK IT BROKEN :/
CAN SOME HAXXERS FIX IT PLZZZZ


----------



## Westside (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuck you guys for not even answering the most fundemental question of them all:  Does it work on PAL?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

It works on....
wait


----------



## jarejare3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> It works on....
> wait


SHUDDUP AN RELES DAH GAME ALREDY!!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > It works on....
> ...


;O;

THIS IS VERY HARD AND TIME CONSUMING HAX
;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey errbody
I just learnt someting.
You can make the graphics better in Pokehaxx ;o;
I shall do this and edit the pache


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hey errbody
> I just learnt someting.
> You can make the graphics better in Pokehaxx ;o;
> I shall do this and edit the pache



*dDUDE CAN I HELPZ? I NO GOOD AT SPRT EDITNG BT I HAVE SME TRANING IN GRFIX UPGRADIN!!!* *I CN ALSO MKE TEH MUSIK SOUND HD *


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you still need a tester? Also, you should make the hack have its own site.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 11, 2012)

How can I donate so that this outstanding project lives on for the good of the internet?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2012)

Posting tits?

As 13 year old kids on the internet, we likes the tits.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

@[member='Black-Ice']

PLZ ADD @Castiel TO DA PROJET SO DA PACH WILL BE FINNISHED FASTUR KTHXBAI

@s4mid4re YES POST TITS I TOLD MY FREND I ENTERED PUBERTY BUT HE DOESNT BELIEF ME HE DARED ME TO SERCH FOR TITS ONLINE

OH AND PHAIL HAXX IS PHAIL NO HAX IS BETTER THAN THIS ONE


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']
CASTIEL IS ALREDY JOKER AND PROJECT LEDUR OF HAXX ;O; 
BUT YESH PLZ I WANT TO SEE DESE UPDWADED GRAPHICCS
THIS IS GONE BE SO EPIEEC


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2012)

I AM SHOUTING!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Flame said:


> I AM SHOUTING!


I KNO RIGHT
ITS AWESOME
IT MAKES WHAT I SAY MORE WORTH IT AND ATTRACTIVE


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 11, 2012)

I AM PUNCHING YOUR SALAD!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2012)

HEY GUYS CHECK OUT MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL BELOW FOR MORE HACKS

AS SOON AS I CAN FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST A LINK

I'LL ASK MY MOM LATER


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > I AM SHOUTING!
> ...


IM SHAOTING TO!


Fear Zoa said:


> I AM PUNCHING YOUR SALAD!


WHY DID YOU PUNCH DA SALAD WHAT DID IT DO TO U D:

MY FRIEND DARED ME TO WATCH A BOOBY MOVIE AND THE MAN IN THE MOVIE TOLD THE LADY HE WAS GUNA TOSS HER SALAD WAT DOES THAT MEAN?  IZ THE SAME AS PUNCHING THE SALAD?

GUNA MAKE A HAX FOR THIS PACH WITH A NEW POKEMON ATTACK CALLED SALAD PUNCH K BRB


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

Castiel said:


> *I GT TEH FELLING TIS FORM IS DED LAST POST MDE ON MAR29!!!!*


PLZ DONT STRAY A WAY FROM THE TOPIC PLZ


----------



## srsbzns (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello I try to download hack but megau is close because of america FBI? can I have new link from someone plese? I want to try the hack, pokemon is good!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

srsbzns said:


> Hello I try to download hack but megau is close because of america FBI? can I have new link from someone plese? I want to try the hack, pokemon is good!









PACHE WORKS YOUR COMPUTER BROKEN!! ;O;


----------



## srsbzns (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you troll try to trick me.....

My frien catbo say you are only troll in thi eof..... :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

srsbzns said:


> I think you troll try to trick me.....
> 
> My frien catbo say you are only troll in thi eof..... :/



DAFAQ?

;O;


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 11, 2012)

srsbzns said:


> I think you troll try to trick me.....
> 
> My frien catbo say you are only troll in thi eof..... :/


Some mod, somewhere, please put an end to this madness.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

NO WEAPONS ALLOWD IN MA THRED


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 12, 2012)

i loled at the boxart


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> NO WEAPONS ALLOWD IN MA THRED


ITS A WEAPON OF JUSTICE MAN!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > NO WEAPONS ALLOWD IN MA THRED
> ...


JUSTICE...
IS THAT SOMETHING YOU EAT? ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


no silly. you drink it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...


SUDDENLY....
everything is so clear to meh o.o


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> SUDDENLY....
> everything is so clear to meh o.o



yes.  now about the pache.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> *IMPORTANT UPDATE:*
> *I R ON HOLIDAYZ FRM DIS HAX COZ IT STRESSFUL*
> *SORRY IF U PPL EXPECTED SOMETHIN FROM MEH*


OK IM BAK ILL TAKE OVR THE TOPIC NAO SINCE BLACK-ICE IS ON VACASHUN


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > *IMPORTANT UPDATE:*
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 12, 2012)

That is the most badass typhlosion I have ever seen.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> That is the most badass typhlosion I have ever seen.



indeed...
and that feraligatr looks pretty bad ass too, but I always though fof meganium as a female pokemon...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 12, 2012)

If we make the 1080p grafix then the patch will be like a billion gigs


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > *I GT TEH FELLING TIS FORM IS DED LAST POST MDE ON MAR29!!!!*
> ...


*bUT WER CAN I UPLOD SCREAN SHOTTSSSSSSS?!*


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 28, 2012)

HAY GUIZE THIS THREAD STOLDED SOME SCRNSHTS CAN WE DO THE SAME THING THAT WOULD BE AWESOME LOL


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 28, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> HAY GUIZE THIS THREAD STOLDED SOME SCRNSHTS CAN WE DO THE SAME THING THAT WOULD BE AWESOME LOL


OMG HOW I NEVA THINK O DAT??
;O;O;


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 29, 2012)

When are you going to update??? There so many bugs!!

lulz, wrong thread


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> When are you going to update??? There so many bugs!!


apply the bugspray patch! quick before they multiply further!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 2, 2012)

Im mekin hakk how du i pach dis into my hak so it be gud wen i mek blak 3 and wite 3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2012)

Imma releece da patch evan if u all r against it!


----------



## finkmac (Jul 2, 2012)

r u done with patch plz send to [email protected]


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

finkmac said:


> r u done with patch plz send to [email protected]


ILL SEND U DA PREPACHD ROM IN A PM JUST DONT TELL DA MODZ THEY R ST00PID


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 2, 2012)

I AM GONNA MAKE MY OWN PACH AND IT WILL BE BUTT VERSION AND ALL SPRITS WILL BE BUTTS EVEN THE BUTTS AND THE TREES AND THE HOUSES AND THE GROUND


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I AM GONNA MAKE MY OWN PACH AND IT WILL BE BUTT VERSION AND ALL SPRITS WILL BE BUTTS EVEN THE BUTTS AND THE TREES AND THE HOUSES AND THE GROUND


OKEI CAN U CALL IT POKEMON CACA BROWN

BECUZ CACA COMES OUT OF BUTTS

AND ADD THIS SPRITE TO IT


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

THE MAYNE HERO SHUD BE CALLED GLUTEUS AND THE RIVAL CALLED MAXIMUS !!
YH DOES SOUND COOL


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 3, 2012)

I GOT NEW IDEA 4 HAXX LETS CALL IT FAZA TARO DOOM FAMIRY JEWELZ

WE CAN ADD MOAR WORDS AND MAEK IT SOUND EPICLY MYSTERIUS LIEK FINAL FANTASY FABULA NOVA CRYSTALIS DUODECIM TYPE-0

AND WE CAN HAVE 2 TRANSLASHUN PACHES FORIT

NO SCREW THAT LETS MAKE 7 TRANSLASHUN PACHES!!!!!!!111


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 4, 2012)

*sees someone post a hack idea almost identical to mine*
*ignores it and makes another thread anyway*


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

We totally need to get somebody to translate this hack into japanese.


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

>login to gbatemp
>a new pokemon hax appears!
>4% complete
>op decides to quit and make new hax
>RAAAAGGGEEEEE


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

It's okay, just focus on getting the translation to japanese done.  You must because I think it would be cool, so go ahead and drop everything you're doing and do it now because it'd be awesome.





And then I can google translate it back into english and release it as a new hack.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2012)

I jes leeked da hak to da big torrunt sight. lol sukers.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I jes leeked da hak to da big torrunt sight. lol sukers.


Oh shit it has 0 seeds.

This means it's popular, right?  That must mean densetsu is fucking awesome.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I jes leeked da hak to da big torrunt sight. lol sukers.
> ...



Oh no. I jes chekd. I acidently uploded my justn beeber colecton insted of da hak.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

It's okay we love both as much as we... do.


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


WICH TORRENT SIGHT DID U UPLODE TOO

I DONT LIKE JUSTEN BEEBUR I JUST WANT TO DL IT FOR MY SISTER

HURRY GIVE ME TORRENT B4 ST00PID MODS BAN MEEEE PLZ


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2012)

this pokemon Hax are getting out of hand.... dood.


cant be have a section for just pokemon hax.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2012)

Flame said:


> this pokemon Hax are getting out of hand.... dood.
> 
> 
> cant be have a section for just pokemon hax.




no. gtfo noob.


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > this pokemon Hax are getting out of hand.... dood.
> ...



i like pokemon much as the next guy, but dood. its getting out of hand..... dood.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2012)

Flame said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...



I'm reprtin yo for troling. REPOTEED!


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



im sorry, i looked into the eyes of valwin....


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2012)

As Queen of this Hax I says it's bestest!
*Deal with it! ;O;*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2012)

*gyz imma creat pokehaxxx called pokemon red, gld, saphire, parl, blak, wite 2 bt I need help wit:*​*musik*​*script*​*Sprite*​*editin pokemans*​*and anytin else tat needs to be dun. i can mke musik sound HD bt i need help wit evrythin else plese help!*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 15, 2012)

Castiel said:


> *gyz imma creat pokehaxxx called pokemon red, gld, saphire, parl, blak, wite 2 bt I need help wit:*
> *musik*
> *script*
> *Sprite*
> ...


*WHY YOU BOLD BUT NO CENTER AS WELL???*​


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > *gyz imma creat pokehaxxx called pokemon red, gld, saphire, parl, blak, wite 2 bt I need help wit:*
> ...


*srry fixed*​


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 15, 2012)

Castiel, you really should make your own thread for your hack. I look forward to seeing pokemon red, gld, saphire, parl, black, white 2 bt!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 15, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Castiel, you really should make your own thread for your hack. I look forward to seeing pokemon red, gld, saphire, parl, black, white 2 bt!


NO MOAR POKETHREAD
;O;


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Castiel, you really should make your own thread for your hack. I look forward to seeing pokemon red, gld, saphire, parl, black, white 2 bt!
> ...


*i wuld mke my own thred bt i dn't know how @Densetsu cn u mke a pokehaxx thred for me plzzzz since ur mod?
oh yeh, also, i wll use font frm bobs game so @taewong wll lke my hack *​


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 16, 2012)

Castiel said:


> *i wuld mke my own thred bt i dn't know how @Densetsu cn u mke a pokehaxx thred for me plzzzz since ur mod?*​


NO U MAEK UR OWN HAXXXX THREAD POKETARD LOLZ


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2012)

*See that @[member='Black-Ice']? Den just gave me permission to create my own Poketard thread 
on a mre srius note (not really since this is the EoF...) i jst thot id let u all no imma creat an Iron Man Pokeman to put in mah game!*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 16, 2012)

Castiel said:


> *See that @[member='Black-Ice']? Den just gave me permission to create my own Poketard thread *​*on a mre srius note (not really since this is the EoF...) i jst thot id let u all no imma creat an Iron Man Pokeman to put in mah game!*


*NAME EET!*
*UMMMM IRONCHU?*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2012)

​


Black-Ice said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Castiel said:
> ...


​
*nah man. it gota b sumtin original, sumtin ppl will nevr expect, sumtin like, like... Iron-Man!*


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2012)

A Wild WEEDLE appeared!

(?º?º) ? ? ? 

((?))

~?~

((?))

? CLICK


----------

